# Walmart to stop carrying handguns/handgun ammo



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Walmart currently sells about 2% of all handguns and about 20% of all handgun ammo in the U.S.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/03/business/walmart-ends-handgun-ammo-sales/index.html


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

One less reason to go, it's a freak show anyway. 99.5% of my ammo gets delivered to my doorstep cheaper anyway. 
There's zero chance this makes a difference in gun violence and honestly probably won't hurt thier bottom line one bit.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

I seen a real good reply to this on another forum. 

This is a great reason to support your local mom and pop stores. They have our back and won’t sell us out over a trend.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Are they going to stop selling violent video games and movies that glorify senseless violence?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Walmart should also stop selling tobacco and alcohol because that kills way more people than guns and ammunition in the United States each year.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The are just dodging any liability in future tragedies.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder if the CEO checked what Dicks and Yeti stock did after they decided to take on the NRA. Personally I haven't been back to Dicks since then.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^With respect to the NRA, especially the NRA/ILA...IMO, these business's injure themselves financially not mostly due to any one organization. But due to the fact that there are soooo many more people that may not even belong to an organization that strongly believe in our rights to bear arms and defend themselves and many of these people simply quit shopping at these stores that abruptly start condoning making it more difficult for them to do so.
Though a very offensive move to many that may hurt Walmarts profit margin just a touch...don't think this move in anyway will end up closing Walmarts doors. Not even close!
IMO, mostly because the vast majority will still shop at Walmart(or other stores doing the same) for other everyday things as they've always done rather than being offended enough, take a solid stand and never walk through their doors again.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I definitely did not need this to happen to stop shopping at Walmart lol


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Kroger has followed suit...fact check that if you’d like.

Support that little store...saving that $20 a week isn’t worth it folks.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, we do have to go to the State run liquor store to buy booze...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Alaskangiles said:


> Kroger has followed suit...fact check that if you’d like.
> 
> Support that little store...saving that $20 a week isn’t worth it folks.


Didn't know they sold ammo and guns......LOL


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Walmart currently sells about 2% of all handguns and about 20% of all handgun ammo in the U.S.


reading your link to CNN - walmart sells 2% of all guns not handguns - walmart quit selling handguns along time ago (the 90's) except alaska (which was the only state that did - that ended now)

walmart sells 20% of all ammo (not just handgun ammo)
kroger is to follow suit on walmart's stance on prohibiting open carry in their stores due to recent public panic on such incidents but CCW is still allowed


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Didn't know they sold ammo and guns......LOL


I challenge you to fact check that and get back with me. Kroger company owns more than you might think. Here’s a little information to help you get started. 

https://www.wcpo.com/news/local-new...n-stores-voices-support-for-background-checks


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I cant fault a store from prohibiting open carry when you got idiots who open carry their rifle while wearing a vest to post videos on you tube right after a shooting. Nothing wrong with exercising your rights but please, where is the common since?


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Be right back, gotta get my popcorn!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 320653


I agree with you 110%, however, neither car crashes or alcohol killing people has had the notoriety that shootings have had. Especially recently. Top that off with the Presidential run, and you've got yourself a MAJOR talking point.
Also again, please don't get me wrong as to which side I'm on. I'm a deplorable hillbilly from WV. Nuff said?


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree with you 110%, however, neither car crashes or alcohol killing people has had the notoriety that shootings have had. Especially recently. Top that off with the Presidential run, and you've got yourself a MAJOR talking point.
> Also again, please don't get me wrong as to which side I'm on. I'm a deplorable hillbilly from WV. Nuff said?


No worries, these internet arguments never solve anything anyways. Just a way to vent every now and then. Kicking a dead horse with a broken foot.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Alaskangiles said:


> I challenge you to fact check that and get back with me. Kroger company owns more than you might think. Here’s a little information to help you get started.
> 
> https://www.wcpo.com/news/local-new...n-stores-voices-support-for-background-checks


*So what guns and ammo does Kroger sell?*

You link tells me nothing I didn't know.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> *So what guns and ammo does Kroger sell?*
> 
> You link tells me nothing I didn't know.


Kroger’s own Fred Meyers. Fred Meyers jumped on the band wagon last year by not selling guns or ammo anymore. Now they’re jumping on board with no open carry. I agree that some places you should use your common sense and not open carry. But I also realize this all is a step in the wrong direction.

Gun owners are being preyed on like a race. Our rights and freedoms are getting dwindled away.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Alaskangiles said:


> Kroger’s own Fred Meyers. Fred Meyers jumped on the band wagon last year by not selling guns or ammo anymore. Now they’re jumping on board with no open carry. I agree that some places you should use your common sense and not open carry. But I also realize this all is a step in the wrong direction.
> 
> Gun owners are being preyed on like a race. Our rights and freedoms are getting dwindled away.


Ok a store they owned quit selling guns and ammo. Not a Kroger's per se.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My ACE hardware use to sell firearms but Pistol Pete passed away unexpectedly and they closed his department. Probably 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok a store they owned quit selling guns and ammo. Not a Kroger's per se.


No such thing as a Kroger’s out west, they’re all called Fred Meyers. But since the name on the sign is different...it doesn’t count per se?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My way of looking at this is that these are privately owned companies and they can do what ever they want to do, not a big deal to me at all. Just as it is my choice to decide to spend my dollars in their stores or not, again all about individual rights. I don't care what a private company chooses to do at all and certainly would never try and force my personal standards on them

HOWEVER, if the government was mandating that Walmart not sell certain legal firearms or ammunition then I would have a huge issue with it. But that is not what is happening here.

I really just don't understand how many of you are complaining about your rights being infringed by complaining about a private company exercising their right of choice. The argument just doesn't work, go find something worthwhile to complain about, there is plenty out there.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> My way of looking at this is that these are privately owned companies and they can do what ever they want to do, not a big deal to me at all. Just as it is my choice to decide to spend my dollars in their stores or not, again all about individual rights. I don't care what a private company chooses to do at all and certainly would never try and force my personal standards on them
> 
> HOWEVER, if the government was mandating that Walmart not sell certain legal firearms or ammunition then I would have a huge issue with it. But that is not what is happening here.
> 
> I really just don't understand how many of you are complaining about your rights being infringed by complaining about a private company exercising their right of choice. The argument just doesn't work, go find something worthwhile to complain about, there is plenty out there.


^^^Winner! I think the big misconception is that Walmart feels like a public place to a lot of people. I imagine these companies are also seeing the huge liabilities they are exposing themselves to.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

You are right Kim, but it doesn’t mean that we shouldn’t be taking about it. It is just as much their right to say I can’t as I have to take my money elsewhere. But if we sit back and let the Fortune 500 companies do this without raising a fuss, it will become law. At what point is it ok to talk about this? At what point is it ok to tussle some feathers? Are you answering this because of what you believe or what your sponsors are telling you? Take a look around here and look at the restraint given towards certain words/names. At what point, Kim? For what? A few dollars.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Muddy said:


> The are just dodging any liability in future tragedies.


No. They are not likely worried about liability.
Rather, they feel the need to be part of a "movement".....which likely won't work.
But they don't feel guilty enough to return the profits they've made from selling to gun owners over the decades.
It's.....lame, to say the least.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Alaskangiles said:


> You are right Kim, but it doesn’t mean that we shouldn’t be taking about it. It is just as much their right to say I can’t as I have to take my money elsewhere. But if we sit back and let the Fortune 500 companies do this without raising a fuss, it will become law. At what point is it ok to talk about this? At what point is it ok to tussle some feathers? Are you answering this because of what you believe or what your sponsors are telling you? Take a look around here and look at the restraint given towards certain words/names. At what point, Kim? For what? A few dollars.


He stated pretty clearly what he believes didn't he? Hint... second paragraph.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lundy said:


> My way of looking at this is that these are privately owned companies and they can do what ever they want to do, not a big deal to me at all. Just as it is my choice to decide to spend my dollars in their stores or not, again all about individual rights. I don't care what a private company chooses to do at all and certainly would never try and force my personal standards on them
> 
> HOWEVER, if the government was mandating that Walmart not sell certain legal firearms or ammunition then I would have a huge issue with it. But that is not what is happening here.
> 
> I really just don't understand how many of you are complaining about your rights being infringed by complaining about a private company exercising their right of choice. The argument just doesn't work, go find something worthwhile to complain about, there is plenty out there.


I'm pissed I can't buy .22 ammo at my local McDonalds. Save a trip when I buy my coffee.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> No. They are not likely worried about liability.
> Rather, they feel the need to be part of a "movement".....which likely won't work.
> But they don't feel guilty enough to return the profits they've made from selling to gun owners over the decades.
> It's.....lame, to say the least.


Ask Remington if they are not worried about liability. ( Sandy Hook) It's a sue happy world. I bet liability was part of their decision .


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Muddy said:


> Are they going to stop selling violent video games and movies that glorify senseless violence?


To me, the above is part of the real issue/problem....as is the way we treat people with Mental Health Issues and the continued rights given to criminals or people who have already committed violent crime.
This might hit to close to home for some of us in Geauga County, but you need look no further than how TJ Lane was treated/arrested before shooting fellow students at Chardon High School in 2012.
But, rather than fix those systemic problems, it's easier for many to simply blame guns for these heinous crimes.
Then, when the violence continues, they will be continually miffed and perplexed....and sound like the idiotic mayor of Chicago this week.
Not all people are nice. Some are down right evil. Accept it...much as it pains you. Evil people will continue to harm others.....regardless of the means.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bobk said:


> Ask Remington if they are not worried about liability. ( Sandy Hook) It's a sue happy world. I bet liability was part of their decision .


Respectfully, I disagree. While that may have been PART of it, their image and their desire to be seen as "progressive" (whatever that means) likely played a larger part in this decision.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm pissed I can't buy .22 ammo at my local McDonalds. Save a trip when I buy my coffee.


Nah. Go to the McDonalds in Chesterland and then walk over to Great Lakes Outdoors.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

dang krogers.
I dont have an issue with Kroger asking not to open carry. There is enough panic anymore when someone sees a gun. I've talked with one or two customers that open carry and honestly, they shouldnt be allowed. (based on my conversation)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I think somebody earlier summed it up for me, and I'm talking about me. Not trying to sway anybody. Me...it's all about me. 
I'm going to give my business to my local gun shop. Not Dickeys or Field and Stream and I wouldn't buy from Wally World if they were still selling it. 
The local mom and pop store. If I don't they may be forced to close their doors.
Plus, you can get some ADVICE. The only help you get at the big box store is, oh, I think Joe went on break and he has the cabinet key with him.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think somebody earlier summed it up for me, and I'm talking about me. Not trying to sway anybody. Me...it's all about me.
> I'm going to give my business to my local gun shop. Not Dickeys or Field and Stream and I wouldn't buy from Wally World if they were still selling it.
> The local mom and pop store. If I don't they may be forced to close their doors.
> Plus, you can get some ADVICE. The only help you get at the big box store is, oh, I think Joe went on break and he has the cabinet key with him.


exactly, I mean how many bought guns n ammo at Wallmart anyhow? Maybe a handwarmer before the season but not a gun? Purely a smart marketing decision, to tick off a small part of the present customer base and no doubt gain prospective customers for the media coverage they're getting for the decision. I mean waddya not gonna stop at Wallmart for everything else the world has to offer because I can't get ammo there? Nope, soory.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Alaskangiles said:


> View attachment 320651


And gas. hop


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think somebody earlier summed it up for me, and I'm talking about me. Not trying to sway anybody. Me...it's all about me.
> I'm going to give my business to my local gun shop. Not Dickeys or Field and Stream and I wouldn't buy from Wally World if they were still selling it.
> The local mom and pop store. If I don't they may be forced to close their doors.
> Plus, you can get some ADVICE. The only help you get at the big box store is, oh, I think Joe went on break and he has the cabinet key with him.


And that is the awareness I am going for with my rants. I got side tracked with emotion, but this was the message I was going for. Great post and I wish I could like it 500 times!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Alaskangiles said:


> Are you answering this because of what you believe or what your sponsors are telling you? Take a look around here and look at the restraint given towards certain words/names. At what point, Kim? For what? A few dollars.


OGF is no different that any other privately owned business or home, or even a Wal Mart. With the freedoms extended to each of us we, the owners, get to decide the rules, decorum and standards that are requested and enforced within our domains. Only the owner gets to sets those standards, not a visitor, not a neighbor, not a customer. There are no dollars at risk for me and no one tells me what to believe, what to think or what to say. I've just never been a fan of hypocrisy.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> My ACE hardware use to sell firearms but Pistol Pete passed away unexpectedly and they closed his department. Probably 10-15 years ago.


hey remember buying guns at Western Auto? Used to love going in that place but sadly, it went the way of K-Mart, who went the way of Sears, who went the way of Walmart, who went the way of...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

EnonEye said:


> hey remember buying guns at Western Auto? Used to love going in that place but sadly, it went the way of K-Mart, who went the way of Sears, who went the way of Walmart, who went the way of...


JC Penney had them too.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve shopped Walmart less and less over the years due to several factors. They used to be the only option in town for guns and ammo. And they had good prices. I’ve bought a lot from them over the years. Thankfully Rural King came to town. They get my money now.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> hey remember buying guns at Western Auto? Used to love going in that place but sadly, it went the way of K-Mart, who went the way of Sears, who went the way of Walmart, who went the way of...


Oh I remember. Mom and Dad bought all 4 of us kids a bicycle from WA. Mine looked exactly like a 10 speed but it was just a 26" bike with coaster brakes. It was right beside the Five and Dime.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I didn’t realize working class people still shopped at Walmart.....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Alaskangiles said:


> And that is the awareness I am going for with my rants. I got side tracked with emotion, but this was the message I was going for. Great post and I wish I could like it 500 times!


Sadly everybody doesn't feel the way we do. A lot of people just want the absolute cheapest price they can find. No matter what. 
Wally wants to be politically correct in the mass of peoples eyes. They feel they're doing their part to stop the occurances that have happened lately. They want to look good and feel they've done the right thing. 
Like Lundy eluded to, a private company doing what they feel is best for their company. 
No love lost here.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't spent ANY of my hunting or fishing dollars in Wal Mart ever.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

I would also like there to never be another mass shooting or anything negative to happen. But I don’t think taking it off the shelf is the answer. That creates a false hope.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Alaskangiles said:


> I would also like there to never be another mass shooting or anything negative to happen. But I don’t think taking it off the shelf is the answer. That creates a false hope.


I really do think it was a PR thing on their part.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I have!
Just spent a little over $100 at the Logan WW in their sporting goods dept. Logan store sporting goods is stocked way better than the Lancaster store. Went in after a can of Blackhorn 209 powder(about $40) while on the way to shoot and ended up getting another $60+ worth of non-shooting stuff before we left that I had no intention on buying. Seems whenever I go to WW, whether the wife is after something, or I'm on a mission, I end up heading straight for sporting goods when I walk in there and usually end up buying something for either shooting or fishing.
Deep cycle batteries are another thing I've had great luck with from WW. Engine oils/filters etc bought there. 
Like Muddy...gonna have to make the trip to Rural King in Circleville from here on out.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't think I even seen a handgun in Wally World. Haven't had long guns around here in a while. 

While they're at it they should stop selling alcohol (88,000 deaths are year), forks/spoons/knives (300,000 deaths due to obesity) and tobacco (521,000 deaths per year). If you're going to make a statement, make it big...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Many small town/rural people don’t have many options besides Walmart, so that’s where we buy ammo and fishing tackle(until Rural king opened).


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, with Wal Marts new ammo policy, the liberals will not be breathing down their necks for their employment practices. They are in good graces now...lol Wal Mart has the perfect gig going. They mostly employ part time workers about 20 hours a week, so they do not have to provide them with any kind of benefits. Working class americans can then subsidize their employees with welfare benefits. Oh, by the way. The Waltons are the richest family in America. Estimated worth 150 billion.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Ban swimming pools: 3500 deaths annually!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ban work... Stress kills


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://babylonbee.com/news/walmart...BTY3gX2P8yap_UNQaNZga-U4wQ9oSBnGLto8A2rt5gtpQ


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Walmart also is changing store policy on open carry too. I knew that was coming and will soon be followed by others. No Open Carry in Walmart, so what? The so what is the fact they will be attacking open carry everywhere. Thanks to half wits who think it's cool to open carry in crowded public areas. It is a right to carry, it's also a responsibilty. As in anything else if you don't police yourselves there is always someone who is more than willing to do it for you. I saw this coming as soon as Open Carry came out.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The few ruin it for the many...


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I saw this coming as soon as Open Carry came out.


open carry was around way before you were born


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea open carry has been around forever. It's a right, that's not the problem. It's people not using common sense while using their rights. That is the point, not whether you have the right to open carry. It's really not that hard to figure out. Mass shootings in public places has the public shook up and calling for action. Walmart is just a store but can dictate policy on guns. Why would anyone want to press the point at this time of public unrest on the issue? I'm sure more businesses will follow to please the public. What has been accomplished by open carry in crowded public areas?
All it does is crank up anti gunners across the country. Bad PR for all gun people. It's time people used their heads instead of their mouths. We have had advances in pro gun area with CCWs a lot easier to get in most states. A few idiots wanting to make a point is not productive to the cause.

Open carry is subject to local laws. Open carry with CCW is not. Carrying loaded gun in vehicle is illegal unless you have CCW. On most state public property it's illegal. Without CCW you are subject to game laws. Unless they have changed it you are not allowed to carry two weapons while hunting game. There is a whole can of worms most people don't know about. There is suppose to be legislation pending to allow carry to all Ohio Citizens who are eligable to own a gun without 
certification or permit. Until that passes there are restrictions on open carry.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree Drm50!
There are many things we have the 'right' to do...but...is it wise and in the best interest to do so?
Not wanting to get into a big discussion and get this thread shut down but what Kaepernick did was within his rights...but was it the best way to express his point. I think not! Due to the fact that he offended a huge amount of the populace by how he went about trying to prove his point and some of those he offended may have sided with his point had he not demonstrated in the way he did. In which he had a right to do.
Again...not wanting to get into a discussion about him. 
Just trying to establish exactly what Drm50 is saying that just because we have the right to do something...doesn't always mean it's in the best interest in the grand scheme of thing to do so.


----------



## 74476 (Aug 6, 2017)

Alaskangiles said:


> Kroger has followed suit...fact check that if you’d like.
> 
> Support that little store...saving that $20 a week isn’t worth it folks.


That's what I do. Help the little man if possible.


----------

